# Friendship between Frontosa and Calvus



## F.POLAT (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi,
What kind of spesies can stand with Frontosas in tank that question that frequiently asked. 
Same question can be asked for Calvus.I want to give an example that could be a useful for understanding Frontosa Blue Zaire Moba
and Black Calvus can live together. When you look at he first photo can be seen that the big Frontosa moves towards Calvus, that scenes is a frightening one. But at the next photo you can see the Frontosa while it is feeding with Calvus, and also this is fantastic scene.

http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/2551/kardes1ql2.jpg

http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/2475/kardes2jg5.jpg


----------



## frontosaguy (Jan 23, 2007)

Fronts and Altolamprologous (whether compressiceps or calvus) are terrific tankmates for Fronts, as long as the Alt cannot fit in the Front's mouth. :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It largely depends on the attitude of the frontosa in the aquarium. It seems to work most of the time, but if a big male gets provoked, it will end up rather ugly for the calvus, no matter his/her size.

Check THIS out.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

ew..
but its pretty cool :lol:

so much for their hard scales :lol: i guess it was no match for the giant front


----------



## F.POLAT (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank you for your messages. The Frontosa is in an another tank now. It isn't any problem.


----------

